

Thoughts on software piracy by an indie dev - Tuna-Fish
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3550556/ive-found-my-software-as-cracked-download-on-internet-what-to-do/3551975#3551975

======
Tuna-Fish
I like the idea of using DRM to redirect pirates to a suitably prepared order
form -- does anyone here have any experiences of similar tactics?

